# Tomorrow at work...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I love this positive thinking spot! :banana

Tomorrow at work I am going to go in with a _positive mindset _and present myself the way I really am (inside) as a kind, caring, and funny person who can easily blow off rude remarks and _respond _instead of _react_.

I can do this with a _positive mindset_.

I am grateful to have my job; it is a good one.

I will focus on the _positives_ of it.

Leilanistar :rub :squeeze :kma


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...you are _awesome_, Becky. You have made a _big _difference in my life and thousands of others, I am sure!

Suzi, Kindergarten Cop :b :cup


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

leilanistar said:


> Tomorrow at work I am going to go in with a _positive mindset _and present myself the way I really am (inside) as a kind, caring, and funny person who can easily blow off rude remarks and _respond _instead of _react_.


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

So far PuzzledMike & Becky,

It is working! Of course my main arch nemesis was absent today, but I will handle her tomorrow. I know I can do it!

Leilanistar


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Becky said:


> ((((((((((Suzi))))))))))) You kick ***, you can handle that woman :yes
> Don't forget what a wonderful person you are too :kiss


Thank you, Becky. Sometimes I forget that I am a wonderful person, and so are you! :banana

A long time ago, one of my friends in Al-Anon told me to look in the mirror and tell myself what a wonderful person I am, and not to wait for someone else to do it. I forgot about that, but you reminded me.

We can kick *** when we need to! We just have to believe. :squeeze :banana

I was able to kick some *** several days this past work week! :boogie :boogie

It felt good. :b

Suzi (leilanistar)


----------



## w122ses (Nov 4, 2004)

hey suzi im sharon btw, I just wanted to say that you seem like a really positive person and i appreciate all ur posts!! they are awesome and i check on here to see what uve posted every day


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Sharon,

Thank you for your response--it means a lot! 

I try to stay upbeat and positive as much as I can because I've been down in the depths of h*ll and I have no desire to go back down there! 

I will fight every day to live life the best way I can and if it means kicking the *** of my arch nemesis, that is what I will do.

Well, I have go quickly do to the bathroom and get to the unversity for a women's body image lecture. I am working on acceptance of my big beautiful body! 

I am scared to go by myself, but I am going to do this! :afr 

Talk to you soon, 

Suzi


----------

